

Ask HN: Is a blog really the best "Learning Application"? - nahcub

I see a ton of posts about &quot;Learn X framework by making a blog&quot; or &quot;Make a blog from Y in 20 minute!&quot;. Is this really the best application to use as a learning platform? What are the pros and cons of writing a blog as compared to other apps?
======
benologist
The "blog" part isn't really what's important - what you're learning is how to
make a CRUD (create, read, update, delete in a database) application which is
what about 99.99999999% of the internet boils down to. Blogs are useful
because they're a well known structure and can be progressively complex to
build.

------
shire
The best way to learn to program is to build stuff particularly a web
application what better way than an obligatory blog which is something most
programmers want anyway so it's a good starting point and fun.

